# Waste Oil Tank



## Marshal Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

New car dealership has a storage mezzanine.  They have installed a waste oil tank (Stationary Tank) underneath the unenclosed sole stairs to the mezzanine.  Are they permitted to have the tank installed underneath the stairs?  We've been looking and can't find anything that says they cant.


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2012)

Think you are correct, but what edition are you under


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

2010 NYS Codes which is 06 ICC with "enhancements"


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 18, 2012)

Probably not the best place to put it, but it only a code issue if it is enclosed

1009.6.3 Enclosures under stairways. The walls and soffits within enclosed usable spaces under enclosed and unenclosed stairways shall be protected by 1-hour fire-resistance-rated construction or the fire-resistance rating of the stairway enclosure, whichever is greater. Access to the enclosed space shall not be directly from within the stair enclosure.

Exception: Spaces under stairways serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit in Group R-2 or R-3 shall be permitted to be protected on the enclosed side with 1/2-inch (12.7 mm) gypsum board.

There shall be no enclosed usable space under exterior exit stairways unless the space is completely enclosed in 1-hour fire-resistance-rated construction. The open space under exterior stairways shall not be used for any purpose.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, it's unenclosed.


----------



## Finpecia (Jun 18, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## north star (Jun 18, 2012)

*+*



Marshall Chris,

What is the size of the tank?

*=*


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2012)

Strech 1030.2 reliability


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 18, 2012)

Finpecia said:
			
		

> I'm new here , nice thread!


Welcome to the board!


----------



## AccutaneT (Jun 18, 2012)

I appreciated

thanks, you right have nice day


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 18, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> Strech 1030.2 reliability


That would be a stretch.  If it is allowed under the building code it can't then be not allowed under the companion fire code.


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> That would be a stretch.  If it is allowed under the building code it can't then be not allowed under the companion fire code.


I can send you my code strecher overnight if you want

we added an ademendment of no storing under stairs, mainly to adress apartments.

Good luck, maybe tell them to rate the steel stair for strucural stablility in case the thing catches on fire???


----------



## Big Mac (Jun 18, 2012)

Coug Dad said

"That would be a stretch. If it is allowed under the building code it can't then be not allowed under the companion fire code."

Are you sure?  What about the code provisions in virtually every code that has a requirement to enforce the most restrictive requirements?

Would agree that this specific section of the fire code that was cited is more related to not stacking stuff in the means of egress or blocking exit doors, but if a section in the fire code was also dealing with storing things under the stairway and was more restrictive than the building code, are you sure you couldn't use it?


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2012)

Come on mt yes some buildings are affected in design by the IFC

Kind of aggre look at quick lube pits and the multiple tanks in the pit by exit stairs


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2012)

The Fire Code does not regulate the construction of buildings

Now the FM could claim

102.9 Matters not provided for.

Requirements that are essential for the public safety of an existing or proposed activity, building or structure, or for the safety of the occupants thereof, which are not specifically provided for by this code shall be determined by the fire code official .

What is the real concern here? I don't see one.


----------

